# expats in bassano del grappa



## susanmaria (Oct 28, 2014)

I am in Padua, looking around the area for a place to retire. I have visited Bassano del Grappa, and am pretty impressed. Does anyone know if there is an expat community there -- or in a town close by?

thanks!


----------

